
Oracle CEO Mark Hurd Slams Amazon Cloud as 'old' - jk563
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/02/14/oracle-ceo-mark-hurd-amazon-web-services-is-old-oracle-gaining.html
======
ajroas
So, how's oracle services, technology, and prices are "new", exactly??
seriously, tell me about the convenience to hire that expensive monster over
the convenient, price friendly services of amazon for startups... LOL

